# A Guy head banger



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

I was being a joker that day teasing a buddy. Because he ROCKS!

Pneumatic Guy prop


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

That's pretty much how he is all the time. At first, I thought it was him, in a wig.

You have to get him to show you his scuba license picture. You will die laughing.


----------

